# Bayer's dog food



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok so here in latin america a few months ago Bayer released a dog food called "Mira" (means "look") many vets are carring this Mira



Here's the ingredient list they are regular, not premium but at least is better than the dog chow beneful stuff, however they are some nasty things like vit K and BHA 



Bayer said:


> *Ingredients*
> Chicken meal, fish meal, beef tallow (preserved with BHA and BHT), chicken oil, fish oil, hydrolysed of meat of chicken, dehydrated egg, Brewer's yeast.Cereals (maize, rice of Brewery), pasta of oilseeds, Corn Gluten, pulp of beet, Omega 3 and Omega 6.
> 
> Minerals: Phosphorus, calcium, sodium, Zinc, manganese, selenium, copper and iron.
> ...



At a dog fashion show a rep gave me some sample bags of it, a small breed and a large breed

They share the same ingredients however not only they have almost the same size , THE SMALL BREED KIBBLE IS LARGER THAN THE LARGE BREED ONE!! 

So I guess:

A) it was a mistake at packaging
B) they don´t care or have common sence that a SMALL dog has smaller teeth and jaw than a LARGE breed.

I don't get it this is obvious it makes me so angry when people can't understand this, mostly when you own a small or a toy sized dog 

Anyways here are the pics


Bag on left: Large/medium breeds wit the picture of the Golden and a bernese

Bag on right: small breed wit the picture of the yorkie and the pug




Compare kibble size, the small breed kibble (left) is larger 



Compare kibble size, the small breed kibble (left) is larger


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

As far as the kibble size, it sure looks like it might be a packaging mistake at the factory. It would be interesting to see what the size would be in their larger bags.

The "beef tallow" preserved with the BHA and BHT as the third ingredient is a real negative in my book.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> As far as the kibble size, it sure looks like it might be a packaging mistake at the factory. It would be interesting to see what the size would be in their larger bags.
> 
> The "beef tallow" preserved with the BHA and BHT as the third ingredient is a real negative in my book.


That is what I was thinking, maybe I can touch the bags at the stores to try to find if the kibble is the bigger one.

I agree wit the BHA and BHT as a red flag, is that is the thing that can cause tumors and cancer right? 

The vit K is the menadione banned in some countries because of the damage it causes?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I went to a store and touched the bag the kibbles felt big like the ones pictured, maybe the smaller kibbles on the sample bag are the puppy version and by mistake they put them in the adult bag?


Anyways, that kibble pieces are too large for a food that is aimed at small and toy breeds, that will be like trying to eat a hole large apple by only using your mouth and wit your hands tied 

The food itself look almost decent but the BHA and vit k are worrisome, at least the food is cheaper than eukanuba, proplan and RC, so people in low budget can get it instead of buying dog chow, I met two huskies in the vet who eat this and looked very nice, too bad about nasty BHA and vit k might do someting to them


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

Sapphire-Light said:


> I went to a store and touched the bag the kibbles felt big like the ones pictured, maybe the smaller kibbles on the sample bag are the puppy version and by mistake they put them in the adult bag?
> 
> 
> Anyways, that kibble pieces are too large for a food that is aimed at small and toy breeds, that will be like trying to eat a hole large apple by only using your mouth and wit your hands tied
> ...


While I don't seek out BHA/BHT, there is no evidence anywhere that is causes cancer except in rats in mega doses in a part of the body dogs don't have. It has been tested in dogs and it is fine. What I learned is that in parts of South America it is preferred probably due to the climate.

Now with Vitamin K3, the bans have nothing to do with pet food. In fact in many places the ban applies to natural Vitamin K as well. Even in Europe, if the maker wants to supplement vitamin K in pet food, they use K3. Vitamin K3 is totally safe.

What is troubling about that food is the range for the minerals. It tells me it isn't well made.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

dog food made by a pharmaceutical company doesn't instill much confidence.. pass.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Or their thinking is the bigger kibble will help clean small dogs teeth. Although I know that is not true, but Vets think that. Heck I had a conversation witb a fellow co worker talking about wet food being healthier for cats. She said yes it is but then said they need kibble to keep their teeth clean.


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

Unosmom said:


> dog food made by a pharmaceutical company doesn't instill much confidence.. pass.


Does dog food made by greedy, grubby private equity investment funds make you more confident?

They would steal from their own mother.

Let's be objective.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Or their thinking is the bigger kibble will help clean small dogs teeth. Although I know that is not true, but Vets think that. Heck I had a conversation witb a fellow co worker talking about wet food being healthier for cats. She said yes it is but then said they need kibble to keep their teeth clean.


That's a good guess it has sense by thinking in the "kibble is toothbrush" way.

Maybe it depends in wish type of small dog they are thinking maybe is not a big issue for a beagle or a corgi but for a yorkie, shi-tzu and the likes it would be a problem, my toy poodle can chew them but after 3 or more pieces he gets tired, is like when I got a bag of EB coastal catch the kibbles are similar to this ones, he chewed them at start but after a few days he didn't want to touch them anymore as he was getting tired of chewing the hard big pieces 




SpinRetrievers said:


> While I don't seek out BHA/BHT, there is no evidence anywhere that is causes cancer except in rats in mega doses in a part of the body dogs don't have. It has been tested in dogs and it is fine. What I learned is that in parts of South America it is preferred probably due to the climate.
> 
> Now with Vitamin K3, the bans have nothing to do with pet food. In fact in many places the ban applies to natural Vitamin K as well. Even in Europe, if the maker wants to supplement vitamin K in pet food, they use K3. Vitamin K3 is totally safe.
> 
> What is troubling about that food is the range for the minerals. It tells me it isn't well made.


So those things are bag only in big doses? wish minerals are worrisome?




Unosmom said:


> dog food made by a pharmaceutical company doesn't instill much confidence.. pass.


After an article I red some months ago what it bothers me more of Bayer now is their dark past in WWII by making experiments in humans :tape2: now I'm more mush of a supporter of natural vitamins


----------

